# What do you know about Serotta Steel Bikes?



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

I posted a similar question at the Serotta forum...

I've always wanted an MXL but have since branched out my dream steel bike search to Serotta...

My question is, what are the all-steel models they have produced in the past and what are the differences between them... I know of the Colorado and the Atlanta by name only and couldn't tell you the differences... Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## ShortNFast (Aug 7, 2006)

*Serotta Steel*

RekibTaf:

First a little background. I have a 1980 Eddy Merckx Corsa. This was Eddy's first year of production on his bikes so it's special. He also signed if for me on the top tube in 1986 while he was here in Charlotte. It is everything anyone could hope for in a ride. Everyone says they want a MXL and that the ride is legendary but I would put my Corsa up against that. Its fast and rides like butter but it's been alot of work keeping it up and staying with 1980 componentry that keeps breakin down. The bikes got pure soul so I understand why you always wanted a Merckx.

Now, I have been looking for another bikes for I bet 10 years. I rode everything and frankly price was no object. I wanted a bike that rode as close to the Merckx that had some soul. I must have rode 30 bikes and none of them did it for me. I could live riding the Merckx. Then one day I happened into my local LBS still a lookin and there was this leftover 2007 Serotta hanging up. The guy at the LBS told me to humor him and just ride that bike and come back and tell him what I thought. I was not on that bike more than 100 yards and I knew it was the one. It just felt like an updated Steel Merckx to me. I bought it when I pulled back into the shop after the test ride and they couldn't ring it up faster on the register.

Now I will tell you it was a stock Fierte Steel. It has carbon forks and seat stays so I was reluctant at first because I wanted all Steel but after riding it I think that is the way to go. If you want all steel you can go custom and you are probably looking at an additional 1500or so. I can tell you I've put 2500 miles in on that bike the last 3 months and I am inspired again so I think you owe it to yourself to go ride one. I can even see myself buying another as I am a big convert now. Let me know if I can answer anything more for you and good luck.


----------



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice reply... Im really trying to stay in the used market so the newer stuff Serotta is putting out is a bit out my price range... This will be a second bike so I was hoping to stay under $2000 complete. Also, Im really set on all-steel... I was sold on the wonders of carbon fiber and how strong it is and yada yada yada... So I bought an all carbon fiber bike... 300 miles on the bike and the frame had cracked, of course it was replaced and so far so good on the second bike... But steel lasts a lifetime, and it can be repaired, it has been proven over and over... so it makes sense that if you want a bike for a lifetime, make it steel. It never goes out of style as long as you don't need the fastest/lightest/stiffest thing out there.

Again, thanks for the reply, I know Serotta has always made a good product, Im really looking for details on the various steel models through the years so I know what I should be looking for.

In regards to the Corsa, sound sweet, where can I see some pics? I wouldn't pass up a Corsa in my size if the price was right, but it would be a holdover until the right MXL came a long... I have an MXL body. 6'2" 200lbs+


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't help with info on the Atlanta (and I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for), but I have a 1990 Colorado (Nivachrome). Nice bike and I'm not trying to rain on your parade, but steel bikes don't last forever - at least not when subjected to the environmentals in my area. My Bianchi gave me many years of service before rusting from both the inside and out - the Serotta's only rusting from the inside, and that started when the bike was about 15 years old. Granted, I've ridden both whenever the weather broke in the winter months, so they were exposed to salt, but even if I hadn't done that, humidity would have taken its toll.

Regarding CF bikes. Contrary to what you say, many times they are repairable. Calfee is one example that offers the service:
http://www.calfeedesign.com/howtosendrepair.htm

IMO CF is a highly tuneable, durable material. I've seen as many fractures in steel/ Ti frames as I have CF, but your experiences may be different. Bottom line though, I like both materials for different reasons - key is finding the right one for you.

I have a couple of older (early '90's) Serotta catalogs, so if you have any specific questions on the bikes of that era post and I (or another member) may be able to assist.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

If you search the internet and watch E-bay you might be able to find a NOS(new old stock) Serotta Fierte for close to your max price. I paid $1,900 for a 2005 Serotta Fierte Steel with all-Ultegra at a Labor Day Sale. It had steel seat stays and rode great. I believe you have to get a 2006 model or later if you want carbon seat stays. The weak link on the bike was the Shimano 550 wheels that were spec'd on it. I eventually replaced them but they held up well even under my 200 pounds. But it was only after I got better wheels that I realized the beautiful steel ride. Until I swtiched I did not realize how rough the Shimano wheels were riding.

I saw a thread once where a Florida LBS owner said that he let each customer pick two bikes to ride and made them ride a Fierte last. He stated that strategy has not failed yet to sell the Fierte.


----------



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info... good post. Much appreciated and I'll keep my eyes out for an older Fierte... I had ruled it out because I thought it was steel bonded to carbon which I want to stay away from.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

RekibTaf said:


> Thanks for the info... good post. Much appreciated and I'll keep my eyes out for an older Fierte... I had ruled it out because I thought it was steel bonded to carbon which I want to stay away from.


You are welcome and good luck finding one. Go to the Serotta Message Board (Forums) and review the classifieds and post a WTB (Want to Buy). The guys there are very trustworthy and will comment on how well they know the seller, price, etc. Also you can get great advice there. I am dekindy there, too.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

Check out the new Heritage Collection that Serotta just announced. The Classique road bike may be just what you are lookin for.


----------



## alsorideuvas (Oct 10, 2008)

*Love my Serotta*

I have a custom CSI with Colorado tubes. I had the choice of 5 forks (4 carbon) and told Terry Shaw to tell the builder to put the fork that belongs on the bike on it. It came with a Serotta steel fork! It is even quite light for a steel bike. I wouldn't switch this ride with anything else on the planet. Absolutely love it. It rides like it is a part of my body. Super smooth, great downhill, and easy on the body during centuries.


----------



## rugbysecondrow (Aug 19, 2008)

I know I am jumping on a little late, but I bought a used 1994-96 Serotta Colorado this fall that was rarely ridden, stored indoors and outfitted with fully Campy Chorus for $600. I love the bike and certainly the frame is worthy of upgraded components as necesary to keep it outfiitted properly. I love it so much that I just bought a Serotta Concours TI frame on EBay for $435 plus shipping, to outfit with a ultegra parts swap. The TI for poor weather and the steel from sunny days. Anyway, best of luck and post photos of what you find.

Cheers


----------



## PurpleSerottaRider (Oct 27, 2010)

*Serotta Nova Special X*

I love my steel frame Serotta. I think it's from the 80's. Anyone know the specific year? I got it used from soneone on craigslist for $260 and it's awesome. I've put just over 1,000 miles on it since august and it's a champ.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Going to need a much clearer pic than that. Is there a model name on the top tube? It will be difficult to pin down an exact year, more likely a range of years.


----------



## PurpleSerottaRider (Oct 27, 2010)

*Better photos*

My bad, didn't realize that image was so crappy until it loaded. Hope these help.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice! It will be hard to pin down a specific year because the records have been lost. 

You got a helluva good bike, it was in the top of Serotta's line-up for a couple of years in the late '80s.

Here's what my 87 Serotta catalogs says:
_"The Nova Special X displays the same careful craftsmanship at the Nova Special but includes a few added frills.

Features: Columbus SLX tubing; all state-of-the-are components and materials. Braze-on feature include top tube cable guides, shift lever bosses, bottom bracket cable guides, chainstay cable stop, chain hanger, water bottle mounts (s sets) and pump peg on head tube (not necessary on frames 52 and smaller). Stylish form fitting stays and two-tone pearlescent paint finishes make these frames look as fast as they ride.

Rid characteristics: This is the essential road bike. Years of experience have proven that the ideal road bike should not be other than this...and all events road bike. Columbus innovative SLX tubing adds an extra measure of responsiveness with each pedal stroke...still comfortable enough for those long stages and training rides. Geometry is the same as used by most of the top amateur and professional riders we build for."_

Your bikes paint job is called 'Violet/Pearl White'

Hope this helps.


----------



## PurpleSerottaRider (Oct 27, 2010)

Dave T, Thanks so much. I hadn't been able to get ahold of any old catalogues, glad you still have yours. The description seems to fit exactly. What at awesome ride it is. I ride up and down the pacific coast every week and absolutely love it. Except for my downtube shifters, that takes a little getting used to, but you learn quick to keep your fingers in and away from the front tire while cruzing 17mile drive at 25mph


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

had a Serotta Atlanta and Serotta CSI. The Atlanta had steel lugs straight double butted tubing C3s. the CSI tubing C4s was swagged (flared, ovalized) at the bottom bracket, slightly lighter. The CSI (all yellow bike) had a stiffer bottom bracket. If it would have been in my size i would had kept it. as light as any modern steel frame.


----------



## elermibmomy (Apr 22, 2011)

*What do you know about Serotta Steel Bikes*

I got this idea from my third graders classroom. When he was the special person of the week he had to answer a survery about himself. The very last question is......What would we all be surprised to know about you? Ian said this is the funnest part of the survey. He loves to see what other people are going to say. His answer was....." I love the Military channel and the History Channel". They were shocked.

So what about you? What would we be surprised to know?


----------



## blantonator (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a CDA with carbon stays and a Atlanta. I prefer the CDA. I think it's smoother, but just as stiff in the bottom bracket. The F1 fork on my atlanta is nice, but very heavy.


----------



## Scriv (Sep 26, 2011)

ShortNFast said:


> RekibTaf:
> 
> First a little background. I have a 1980 Eddy Merckx Corsa. This was Eddy's first year of production on his bikes so it's special. He also signed if for me on the top tube in 1986 while he was here in Charlotte. It is everything anyone could hope for in a ride. Everyone says they want a MXL and that the ride is legendary but I would put my Corsa up against that. Its fast and rides like butter but it's been alot of work keeping it up and staying with 1980 componentry that keeps breakin down. The bikes got pure soul so I understand why you always wanted a Merckx.
> 
> ...


My experiences were similar as far as the "hunt" goes. After some years off of riding I got back into it this year-in a big way. I had bought a new carbon bike that I have been struggling to get along with all summer.:mad2: I even went back to the shop to borrow a different model for the weekend. Not bad, but still didn't have what I needed. I'd been riding my steel fixie the most. I tried a shop I hadn't been into in years. They were fun to talk to, had it going on in terms of fitting. A check of their website inventory revealed a steel Fierte. Like the man said I knew it right away. I have some adjustments to make in the morning, and I'll bring it home.


----------



## LegendTiForSale (Mar 6, 2012)

I've ridden a carbon one, steel, and now a titanium/carbon bike. I have loved them all.


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a steel Fierte with a carbon fork. I absolutely love it. I am hard to fit, very long legged for my height and the short TT and tall HT are perfect for me.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

recently found a Serotta Colorado III in the classic red to yellow fade. What can i tell you, nice stiff bottom bracket, swagged chainstays, with an ovalized top tube and down tube. i think i can actually feel the difference between the 8cm BB drop versus the more typical 7cm drop. it hugs the corners. so digging it.


----------



## tmf (Mar 7, 2012)

I have an '87 Nova Special X and a Colorado III. They are the two best bikes I've ever ridden. A few years ago I sent my Nova Special X back to Serotta so they could inspect the frame and refinish it. Nothing was wrong with it other than paint blemishes and a little surface rust in a few places. It came back looking immaculate, and is still my go-to bike. After all of these years, it just feels like an extension of my body. It was refinished in all white with black decals. My Colorado III is the red/yellow fade just like cmg's CIII above, and I really like it too!

(cmg, is that The Nebulas in your avatar?)


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

tmf said:


> I have an '87 Nova Special X and a Colorado II. They are the two best bikes I've ever ridden. A few years ago I sent my Nova Special X back to Serotta so they could inspect the frame and refinish it. Nothing was wrong with it other than paint blemishes and a little surface rust in a few places. It came back looking immaculate, and is still my go-to bike. After all of these years, it just feels like an extension of my body. It was refinished in all white with black decals. My Colorado II is the red/yellow fade just like cmg's CIII above, and I really like it too!
> 
> (cmg, is that The Nebulas in your avatar?)


yep. i dig The Nebulas. Great band.


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

I still ride a 1992 Serotta Colorado tg and it is a fantastic bike. This was the last one that they made with Tange Prestige tubing and it rides like a dream and I have seen them used for around $500.00. The problem you need to watch out for is corrosion from the inside. I take mine apart every 2 years and coat the inside with frame saver and it seems to be doing well.


----------



## Gandolph (Dec 13, 2005)

I have an old Serotta steel framed bike and love the ride.


----------



## gioscinelli (Jan 20, 2012)

I picked up my 92 Serotta Colorado LT with Tange Prestige tubing about a month ago, came equipped with Shimano Dura Ace 7400 series. I wanted to sell the frame and keep the parts, but made the mistake of riding the Serotta, and enjoyed the performance. So I removed the Shimano parts and replaced them with Campagnolo Record and Chorus to upgrade and will be selling the Dura Ace on Ebay when I get around to it. Now it's even better!


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

I have 2 Serottas currently. go to the serotta forum at *The Paceline Forum - Powered by vBulletin* to share the love.


----------



## gioscinelli (Jan 20, 2012)

*Serotta Colorado LT*

Looking forward to seeing your Serotta Colorado LT's. :thumbsup:


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

picked up this this past summer. one of the lightest steel bikes i've ever owned. both serotta's have an 8cm BB drop. Very cool.


----------



## benjam (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you know anything about a serotta soft ride track bike? I came across one years ago and bought it but cant find any info on it.


----------

